# Black Fawn.



## stihl sawing (May 5, 2011)

Pretty awesome sight.


----------



## banshee67 (May 5, 2011)

wow, didnt know such a thing existed
how does that even happen


----------



## WesternSaw (May 5, 2011)

*S.s.*

Great photo you posted!Wonder what causes that as well.
Lawrence


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

North American Whitetail: Weird Whitetails


----------



## indiansprings (May 5, 2011)

SS, awesome post. I've seen piebald (spotted deer) while hunting but never a black deer. I've read that there is an area in Texas were black deer are fairly common. I've seen both black squirrels and white squirrels. What's sad is around here some dipstick would what to kill it for bragging rights, even at that age.


----------



## tbone75 (May 5, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> wow, didnt know such a thing existed
> how does that even happen


 
Yep what he said:agree2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 5, 2011)

i see the fence in the background. are they in captivity?


----------



## bobt (May 5, 2011)

Never before have I seen or heard of a 'black" white tailed deer. The little black one has the white on the underside of the tail from what I can tell from the pictures. Very unique!

Bob


----------



## WesternSaw (May 6, 2011)

*Surprises of Nature*

A true hunter is one who appreciates all that Nature gives us.This black fawn is truly one.Many times while hunting I have sat quietly while watching nature play out it's daily activities.Once while sitting on a slash pile a noise was happening beneath me,I looked down but could not see a thing.I knew whatever was making the sound wasn't all that big.Well a few minutes passed and to my surprise two ermine popped out beside me.Not making a sound I watched as they preformed a bunch of gymnastic like moves around the pile of twisted branches and stumps.Another time while glassing for whitetail bucks a group of does had gathered less than 100 yards from me with not a care in the world and where quite content to stay for about 15 minutes.Just plain awesome.
Sorry for the run on S.S. not trying to hijack your great post
Lawrence


----------



## cuttingintime (May 6, 2011)

Just when you think you've seen it all. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DANOAM (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of a black whitetail, thanks for posting, beautiful animal!


----------



## Madsaw (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a deer farm cross. Black sitka with a whitetail. Notice the finer bone on the black fawn. Sitkas are fine and smaller then a whitetail.
Bob


----------

